# My Bike



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

Heres my bike its a KHS Flight 300, its been raining pretty hard so i havn't been able to ride it yet 
I just got it toady.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Very nice. If I may be so bold as to make several suggestions: 1. Lose the reflector. 2. Lose the spoke protector. 3. Get clipless pedals. It'll give you something to do until the rain lets up!


----------



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ya i took off the reflecters, and once I find a pair of clipless pedals i plan on putting them on, we have a lot of bike stuff lying around, we're some what of a pack rat lol. I've also been told I should replace the tires.


----------

